# Europe turning conservative



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nearly every article on the Drudge Report indicates unrest in the citizens of Europe. Elections in Poland made a sharp turn to the right. People are sick of the immigration of Muslims that come and create trouble in Europe. Christian holidays have been suspended so the Muslims are not offended. They should be shipped back home.

So for those liberals who admire Europe more than America what are they going to say? Will they head to Canada to mooch off them if we elect a real conservative president?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Everyone points to Europe as the perfect model. But when you show them the tax rates they cringe. They always like to brag about the "good stuff" but they fail to talk about the train wrecks they have going on there. As we both know, this will get missed by the liberal media.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Exactly... also people talk about the European health care system.... Well it isn't all it is cracked up to be. You still need to pay for certain surgeries and what not. It isn't a total free ride. But like BL stated.... the media and LIBERALS forget to mention those things.


----------

